# What is this bird



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay lovely TB folks we need your help to identify this bird. Seen in Brisbane, Australia


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No picture attached, Li *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

milipidi said:


> Okay lovely TB folks we need your help to identify this bird. Seen in Brisbane, Australia





FaeryBee said:


> *No picture attached, Li *


OH I know what it is...it's the legendary Invisible Parakeet widely whispered about in Brisbane. The locals often hear chirps and get pecked in the head when they follow their calls but no actual sightings have yet been confirmed:S


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a lovely invisible bird LOL


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice photo, I see the Invisible Parakeet is eating some millet!
The reason we can't see the millet is because the invisible parakeet ate it all and now it's similarly invisible in the invisible parakeet's invisible stomach. 
:laughing:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

kcladyz said:


> What a lovely invisible bird LOL





StarlingWings said:


> Nice photo, I see the Invisible Parakeet is eating some millet!
> The reason we can't see the millet is because the invisible parakeet ate it all and now it's similarly invisible in the invisible parakeet's invisible stomach.
> :laughing:


Oh my, I've created 2 Jedikeet Jrs!:laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, I've created 2 Jedikeet Jrs!:laughing:


Talk Budgies should be worried....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Dont forget its characteristics of dive bombing people leaving its victim totally confused and perplexed LOL. Little known species called _*Melopsittacus Undulatus Invisibleus*_ LOL


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Dont forget its characteristics of dive bombing people leaving its victim totally confused and perplexed LOL. Little known species called _*Melopsittacus Undulatus Invisibleus*_ LOL


Ahh, yes indeed. Scientists had a difficult time classifying it due to the fact that you don't know it exists until it lands on you, and at that point it took 34 consecutive years to catch one and study! 
The truth is they've been around since the world began but nobody knew since nobody can see them, obviously.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Ahh, yes indeed. Scientists had a difficult time classifying it due to the fact that you don't know it exists until it lands on you, and at that point it took 34 consecutive years to catch one and study!
> The truth is they've been around since the world began but nobody knew since nobody can see them, obviously.


Also the mystery poop from above LOL


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Also the mystery poop from above LOL


Yeah, after that people started realizing pretty fast that since there were no trees above, it was either raining bird droppings or there was a legendary Invisible Parakeet above them!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh you two rascals are killing me, Star & Heidi


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Jedikeet said:


> Oh you two rascals are killing me, Star & Heidi


 Milipedi should have never left this thread unattended LOL


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Milipedi should have never left this thread unattended LOL


Yeah....about that...

 Uh...Nick started it!!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Yeah....about that...
> 
> Uh...Nick started it!!


Nick....Always the instigator instigating things


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

_Stop instigating 
Clear budgies non withstanding
Don't cause trouble, Nick! _
--A Haiku by StarlingWings


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> _Stop instigating
> Clear budgies non withstanding
> Don't cause trouble, Nick! _
> --A Haiku by StarlingWings


such sweet poetry.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> such sweet poetry.


Oh, definitely...

I think I just stubbed my toe on an invisible parakeet
Can I just blame all my problems on them? 
_"Oh, sorry I broke all the dishes, I tripped on an invisible parakeet."_


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Oh, definitely...
> 
> I think I just stubbed my toe on an invisible parakeet
> Can I just blame all my problems on them?
> _"Oh, sorry I broke all the dishes, I tripped on an invisible parakeet."_


Just blame everything on Nick. Forget to pay a bill? Its nicks fault lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Just blame everything on Nick. Forget to pay a bill? Its nicks fault lol


Oh, good, because we can actually _see_ him so we have someone to present to the police when I budgie-nap someone or forget the electricity bill or something. 

_Is this the one?_
That's him, officer, I was in no way related to this and he is causing all the problems around here! :nono:


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

:laughing:

Thank you TBers your answers were truely helpful, and hilarious. Unlike the iPhone which lied to me about uploading the pic.

Turns out the mystery bird was a Straw-necked Ibis. 
Straw-necked Ibis

Oh, and I left it the thread unattended because the invisible parakeet ate all the iPhones battery power. Note to self: take a charger when out sight seeing.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

milipidi said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Thank you TBers your answers were truely helpful, and hilarious. Unlike the iPhone which lied to me about uploading the pic.
> 
> ...


Its Nicks fault. He is a bad influence lol


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Its Nicks fault. He is a bad influence lol


Totally! I needed a good laugh though. Master 4 has had too much excitment in the past few days and we were out and about a bit too long. Still he is having a well deserved nap, so hopefully he will be waking up refreshed and ready to go on this evening sight seeing adventures.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, bet this was quite interesting to come back to! 
Oh, now that I see an actual bird, it's very pretty!  

That naughty invisible parakeet! He should know better


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Haha, bet this was quite interesting to come back to!
> Oh, now that I see an actual bird, it's very pretty!
> 
> That naughty invisible parakeet! He should know better


I thought it was quite pretty too. Apparently it is considered a bit of a pest in these parts though.

We are quite lucky, our Australian family have a house by the river so we are enjoying the bird spotting. So far we have seen wild rainbow lorikeets, red rump parakeets, butcher birds, and heard a kookaburra though couldn't actually see it.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol...thanks for the laugh folks...glad you are enjoying seeing/hearing some of our local wildlife


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I can not believe you all were up so late


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

It remains for me, upon arriving late to this party arty3:, to point out that _invisible parakeet poop is also invisible_, unless you're going to suggest some kind of "_Magic Cloaca of Invisibility_".

Always wanted to use this one...
:deadhorse:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Wiki said:


> It remains for me, upon arriving late to this party arty3:, to point out that _invisible parakeet poop is also invisible_, unless you're going to suggest some kind of "_Magic Cloaca of Invisibility_".
> 
> Always wanted to use this one...
> :deadhorse:


It is invisible but you know you were poop bombed when your hair feels wet and you smell the poop lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wiki said:


> It remains for me, upon arriving late to this party arty3:, to point out that _invisible parakeet poop is also invisible_, unless you're going to suggest some kind of "_Magic Cloaca of Invisibility_".
> 
> Always wanted to use this one...
> :deadhorse:


Oh, gosh, AnnMarie! :laughing: Haha, that's a good one


----------

